# St Johns River in Florida



## Mduell

Unbelievable heavy crappie bite. 2lb average size with many much larger. A dozen minnows get ya a dozen crappie. I will try and post pictures thru my blackberry. I'm in Deland, Florida. I came down in my rv to escape the snow. Fish are biting so well I purchased a pontoon boat....hmmm maybe I won't be back until it gets above 70 in Massillon. Many small bass are also biting but I have not yet gone bass fishing


----------



## Evileye

Haven't been down there in years. Have fun with those crappie. Is lunker lodge still there?


----------



## Mduell

Don't know the lodge you spoke of. I'm at Riviera marina and Resort. If you let me know where it was I will look it up but I don't see it on my map. I put a few pictures in my pictur albums but I haunt figured out how to post them here yet.


----------



## Evileye

Lunker lodge was at the north side of lake George on the st johns river. I believe
It was about a mile run to the island and about a 5 mile run to silver glen spring.


----------



## jimbobber

wow / my sister has a house in Deland ,iam planing a trip in march . maybe if your still there we can get together,. i would like to try for some bream,crappie,bass action .hows the snook fishing this time of year . PM me if enterested . and thanx for the report .


jim:G


----------



## jshbuckeye

checked out your picks those are some good looking fish, congrats


----------



## Mduell

Jimbobber I sent ya a pm. Come on down for some Great fishing.....ran into a few absolute bass feeding frenzys that were really fun...mark


----------



## Mduell

See attached big crappie pix


----------



## Lewzer

Nice crappie! I'll be driving through Deland in late March on my way to Astatula.
We'll grab the boat and then head on down south for a week of big bass and slab catching.
Checked out the resort on bing maps. Is that your pontoon with a red top racing downriver?


----------



## gone-fishing

escaping the snow in late feb to go to the daytona 500...have any suggestions for charters in the area? i will be staying in green cove springs with a possible stay in the daytona area. thx


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I love fishing southern states for crappie i caught a huge almost 4lb crappie that was 18.5 inches on a deep diver


----------



## Nubes

LCUKY! I actually considered relocating to Jacksonville a while back and fisheries like the St Johns river was one reason why I was almost willing will to do it...lol but its still FL and Im not a big fan of that state but did like the idea of chasing lunker bass daily!


----------



## Doboy

Nubes said:


> LCUKY! I actually considered relocating to Jacksonville a while back and fisheries like the St Johns river was one reason why I was almost willing will to do it...lol but its still FL and Im not a big fan of that state but did like the idea of chasing lunker bass daily!


Hey Nubes, You may want to consider the Southern border of Georgia.
Like Kingsville, St Marrys, Cumberland Sound area fishing & hunting,,, AND you won't be that far away from the St. Johns.
I'm still planning on a place down there,,, somewhere, someday.
AFTER I seen the 24qt Coolers FULL of jumbo shrimp coming in at the dock,,,
I just gotta go back!!!

Mdull,,, I should hook you up with a good friend of mine. OGF member, a pristeen fishing nut (mostly Erie & Mosquito w MINT condition IO glass boat) and hunter,,, LOTS OF $$$$$ to help finances,,,, AND he just built a house near the St Johns!
I can't believe,,, He's been down there for months, and he DIDN'T EVEN WET A LINE!!! He told me he "Didn't know where to FISH". OMG! He needs to hook up with SOMEBODY down there! 

Please keep posting those crappie pics!? I'll pass them on to him,,, He needs 'KICK-STARTED!" 
Thanks
jer


----------



## Mduell

Doboy have your friend give me a call....after a few of these big crappie or a few bass attacks I'm sure your friend will be back to fishing...have him call me at 330-268-eight five seven three which is my cell phone...I'd be glad to fish with other OGF members......


----------



## Doboy

Mduell said:


> Doboy have your friend give me a call....after a few of these big crappie or a few bass attacks I'm sure your friend will be back to fishing...have him call me ...I'd be glad to fish with other OGF members......


Hello Mduell
Thank You
PM SENT


----------



## Doboy

How's it going? Any crappies left down there?

I tried to call My friend Tom, to see if you'ns 'hooked-up'? But HE NEVER has his phone on! 
He seemed excited about your offer,,,,,,,,, Hope it works out.
This week, we/ I can't catch anything up here,,, so any kind of 'fish' story is appreciated.
Keep us posted?


----------



## jimbobber

bags packed  be there wed,just wanted to thanx u for the invite. first time fishing out of state with OGF member. cant wait


----------



## Mduell

Last cold night is over....clear sky's..80 degrees..and the black bass and crappie are biting...get a big cooler if ya want Bluegill or bream...
Mark


----------



## Mduell

I missed your post...sorry. Call me will go fishing if ya have time....I pm my cell


----------



## Mduell

More. River pics


----------



## Doboy

Oh Boy! Pictures of FISH! And there's GREEN on those trees!
Thanks


----------



## Mduell

Jim Bobbers crappie


----------



## Mduell

Jim agrees the crappie are big


----------



## Mduell

More St John crappie


----------



## Mduell

Jim Bobbers Bowfin


----------



## Doboy

Mduell said:


> More St John crappie


NICE! They're so dark? Is that usual, or are they starting to spawn down there?
How many is limit?

Hey Mduell,,, Check out this pic that my friend Tom sent me,,, lol he's trying to bust my walnuts!
*SOMEONE* down there is gonna have'ta show TOM how to USE all that crap that he bought!!! LMBO! HE HAS NO IDEA!!!!


----------



## jimbobber

Just got back Fla . First i want to thanx Mark for the awsome fisihing trips .were do I start the tribs of the St Johns river are like fishing the back byous in La. alot of wild life ,gators ,manatees,turkeys . all u need to fish is #6 hook split shot and bobber . the gills and crappie are huge i mean huge . and the gators will attack ur bobber . that was cool  . So if ur ever around Deland Fla look up Mark at the Riviera Resort & marina . he will take care of u . thanx agine Mark . 

jim:G


----------



## Mduell

In general limits are:
5 bass
50 panfish (bluegill, war mouth, shell cracker etc
25 crappie
20 stripedvwhite or sunshine bass


----------



## Mduell

My grandsons first catch


----------



## Doboy

Wow! Two fine 'Lookers'.

There's some Ohio OGF guys heading down to Okeechobee,,, 
maybe we're in for a little Out-Of-State 'specs' competition???


----------



## Mduell

Warmouth and pickerel. Ill try and attach a link to bone free pickerel fillets cortesy of captain Butch. www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjcellojh1e
Ch


----------



## Mduell

My grandsons first 4 lb st johns bass and granddaughter catching warmouth.


----------



## Doboy

Mduell said:


> My grandsons first 4 lb st johns bass and granddaughter catching warmouth.


NICE! & Those are some great looking smiles too!
'The-way-it-should-be'! 

congrats


----------



## Mduell

Nothing could replace the look on my grandsons face when his pole bent over and the fish jumped out of the water.....with today's modern taxidermy magic he gets to eat it and hang it on his wall.....I wonder if bass pro shops will give me a kickback for all the new catcher man


----------



## Mduell

The bass bite is now heating up. Several 6 and 10 lb bass. Pictures will follow.


----------



## Doboy

:B


Mduell said:


> The bass bite is now heating up. Several 6 and 10 lb bass. Pictures will follow.



10#!!??? 
Yep,,, That I gotta see,,,, 
But a +- 3# Crappie excites me more? How are those warm-water specs tasting?
Thanks


----------



## Mduell

Bass still biting. Panfish is down due to much needed rain but the bass bite is going strong


----------



## Mduell

More bass pictures. . And a catfish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin

I was fishing the st. johns near doctors inlet years ago and had a stringer full of panfish hanging over the side of the boat , heard the stringer go tight and pop. When I looked the stringer had been bit in half and all the fish gone. Never seen what did it. Could have been a gator but I later learned that bull sharks are in there too from time to time. Whatever it was that stole my stringer it was pretty bold to come that close to the boat and it must have been pretty big to take 10 or 12 fish all at once. I remember thinking about how I had just had my feet dangling in the water and how I will never do that again.


----------



## Mduell

This will take anything you hang I'm the water. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

